# Tower 22



## compur (Jul 10, 2008)

Found this Tower 22 at an estate sale last weekend.  Cosmetics are 99%
mint.  Shutter needs work (typical).  Included the original case, also near
mint. Lens is the 58mm f/2.4 Takumar. 

The Tower 22 was the American name (as sold by Sears) for the Asahiflex
IIa.  It's an early SLR (mid '50s) from Asahi Kogaku (later known as Pentax).

It has both a folding waist level finder and an eye level viewfinder for
normal lenses. Lenses use a 37mm screw mount.  The camera's appearance
is very Leica-esque (odd for an SLR).


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2008)

Wonderful find!!!  I don't see too many of them around anymore... especially in good condition.  It is a fun camera to use.... just don't forget to manually stop down the lens (I do it all the time).

Mine (Asahiflex IIB) has a permanent place in my display case:






In my case, the camera is completely operational and the shutter doesn't look too bad.    A few photos taken with it:










btw... I would be interested if you decided to sell it some day...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 10, 2008)

The Tower 22 was the next model of Tower after the Type 3, a known Leica III copy. They were Asahiflex with Tower name and sold by Sears.

A beauty!


----------

